#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Survey on Snapchat Users Concerns about COVID-19

## Bhavya

The pandemic situation of COVID-19 outbreak is impacting everyone's life. Recently, Snapchat conducted a survey to provide some insights on how are youngsters actually responding to the health crisis and how do they feel about the current situation? Check out the below infographic to know those insights.

----------

